# Rundfunkbeitrag: Laut Bundesverfassungsgericht weiterhin verfassungsgemäß



## Icetii (18. Juli 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Rundfunkbeitrag: Laut Bundesverfassungsgericht weiterhin verfassungsgemäß* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Rundfunkbeitrag: Laut Bundesverfassungsgericht weiterhin verfassungsgemäß*


----------



## Rayken (18. Juli 2018)

"Alleine die Verfügbarkeit sowie die realistische Möglichkeit, die Leistung zu empfangen, reichen für die Abgabe der Gebühr aus."

Ich stelle demnächst vor meinem Haus eine Schüssel mit Wasser aus und verlange von jedem
Fussgänger, Hundehalter etc. der daran vorbei geht eine Abgabe in Form von 1€. 

Das Haus steht in einer Fussgängerzone in der Innenstadt


----------



## masterofcars (18. Juli 2018)

Und ich verlange Kindergeld.
Hab zwar keine Kinder, aber ich könnte...


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (18. Juli 2018)

Die völlige Unabängigkeit des Gerichtes in dieser Angelegenheit darf bezweifelt werden.


----------



## Jakkelien (18. Juli 2018)

Der Beitrag wird unabhängig von der Nutzung entrichtet. Gute Entscheidung. Und damit ist dann hoffentlich auch Ruhe im Karton.


----------



## Loosa (18. Juli 2018)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Die völlige Unabängigkeit des Gerichtes in dieser Angelegenheit darf bezweifelt werden.



Was soll es denn beeinflusst haben?
Zumal Rundfunkbeiträge per se nichtmal zur Debatte standen, sondern nur die Art der Berechnung.


----------



## Spassbremse (18. Juli 2018)

Das Problem bei der leidigen Diskussion ist m. E. immer, dass es stets um "1" und "0" geht, also "behalten" oder "abschaffen". 

Was aber wäre, wenn man den ÖRR einfach nur - was längst überfällig ist - dahingehend reformieren würde, dass tatsächlich eine Art "Grundversorgung" für einen Bruchteil der heutigen Kosten entstehen würde? Ein Kanal, der hauptsächlich nur Nachrichten, Dokus, Hintergrundinfos bereitstellt, dafür auch nur wenige Euro im Monat kostet. Ich bin mir sicher, ein Rundfunkbeitrag von, sagen wir einmal 5.-€/Monat, würde die wenigsten Leute verärgern. 

Das restliche Sendeangebot kann ja dann gerne in kostenpflichtiges PayTV umgewandelt werden; hier kann sich dann jeder aussuchen, was er gerne hätte, bspw. das "Sport-Paket", das "Krimi-Paket", das "Silbereisen & Fischer"-Paket, etc. Gerne auch als preiswertes Komplett-Bundle. Und gerne auch "Pay per View"-Angebote. Ich gucke z. B. eigentlich keinen Tatort, aber den mit Tschirner & Ulmen sehe ich mir immer recht gerne an. 

Mittelfristig würde das vermutlich auch zu einer Qualitätssteigerung beim Angebot führen.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (18. Juli 2018)

Loosa schrieb:


> Was soll es denn beeinflusst haben?
> Zumal Rundfunkbeiträge per se nichtmal zur Debatte standen, sondern nur die Art der Berechnung.





> Im Streit um den Beitrag für den öffentlichen-rechtlichen Rundfunk werfen die Gegner dem Bundesverfassungsgericht Befangenheit vor. Wie das Handelsblatt berichtet, lehnen zwei der vier Beschwerdeführer den Verfassungsrichter Ferdinand Kirchhof wegen Befangenheit ab. Kirchhof ist Vorsitzender des Ersten Senats des Bundesverfassungsgerichts und dessen Vizepräsident. Die Beschwerdeführer begründen ihren Befangenheitsantrag mit der Verwandtschaft von Kirchhof. Der Richter ist der jüngere Bruder von Paul Kirchhof - dem Kronzeugen des öffentlich-rechtlichen Rundfunks.
> Paul Kirchhof, selbst ehemaliger Bundesverfassungsrichter, schrieb das Gutachten, das als Grundlage für das 2013 eingeführte Gebührenmodell gilt.


ja, ja... die Kirchhofs...


----------



## TobiWan82 (18. Juli 2018)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Das Problem bei der leidigen Diskussion ist m. E. immer, dass es stets um "1" und "0" geht, also "behalten" oder "abschaffen".
> 
> Was aber wäre, wenn man den ÖRR einfach nur - was längst überfällig ist - dahingehend reformieren würde, dass tatsächlich eine Art "Grundversorgung" für einen Bruchteil der heutigen Kosten entstehen würde? Ein Kanal, der hauptsächlich nur Nachrichten, Dokus, Hintergrundinfos bereitstellt, dafür auch nur wenige Euro im Monat kostet. Ich bin mir sicher, ein Rundfunkbeitrag von, sagen wir einmal 5.-€/Monat, würde die wenigsten Leute verärgern.
> 
> ...



Das ist ein zweischneidiges Schwert. Denn gerade die genannten PayTV Inhalte sind die Sendungen mit Quote bei ARD und ZDF. Auf eine Informationsquelle die nicht in privater Hand ist lege ich schon wert und bin, für meinen Teil, bereit zu zahlen. Das allerdings mittlerweile ein Groß des Senderats direkt aus der Politik kommt steht auf einen anderen Blatt.  ​


----------



## Schalkmund (18. Juli 2018)

Ganz ehrlich, das Urteil stand doch schon vor der Verhandlung fest. Oder hat jemand ernsthaft gelaubt, die Zwangs-Rundfunkgebühren würden mal eben abgeschafft?


----------



## Enisra (18. Juli 2018)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Was aber wäre, wenn man den ÖRR einfach nur - was längst überfällig ist - dahingehend reformieren würde, dass tatsächlich eine Art "Grundversorgung" für einen Bruchteil der heutigen Kosten entstehen würde? Ein Kanal, der hauptsächlich nur Nachrichten, Dokus, Hintergrundinfos bereitstellt, dafür auch nur wenige Euro im Monat kostet. Ich bin mir sicher, ein Rundfunkbeitrag von, sagen wir einmal 5.-€/Monat, würde die wenigsten Leute verärgern.



Problem ist: Das würde eher nicht funktionieren
Der Knackpunkt an der Sache ist, dass so ein Sender niemand schauen würde und um so die Leute daran zu binden, muss man denen halt eher was bieten

Was ich lieber hätte, wäre ein Mitbestimmungsrecht oder Votum, wo man (mit und nur mit) guter Begründung, auch gerne mit extra Bearbeitungsgebühr um die Nazis auszuschließen die wieder was von Staatsfunk faseln weil man Nachrichten bringt und nicht dem Islam für alles die Schuld gibt fern zu halten, sagen kann: Okay bringt mehr davon oder davon und so Müll wie Brisant schmeißt bitte raus, die Nazis auch aus den Talkshows fernhalten und wenn dann Themen die die Menschen auch wirklich brauchen


----------



## Spassbremse (18. Juli 2018)

TobiWan82 schrieb:


> Auf eine Informationsquelle die nicht in privater Hand ist lege ich schon wert und bin, für meinen Teil, bereit zu zahlen.



Das sehe ich ja genauso, nur möchte ich eben ungern Sachen wie "Rosamunde Pilcher", "Helene Fischer", "Das Traumschiff" und irgendwelche "lustigen" Samstagabend-Shows mitfinanzieren. 

Solidarität schön und gut, aber wenn ich für die (in meinen Augen verblödete) Unterhaltung anderer Leute aufkommen soll, hakt's dann schon ein bisschen bei mir.  Umgekehrt könnte ich dann ja auch argumentieren, dass die Allgemeinheit bitteschön auch meine Gaming-Hardware mitfinanzieren soll...oder mein Golfspiel... 

EDIT: @Enisra:

Warum müsste denn so ein Sender überhaupt gesehen werden? Reicht doch, dass er da ist. Ich meine, ich persönlich gucke ARD & ZDF vielleicht so 20-30 Stunden. Im Jahr.


----------



## Exar-K (18. Juli 2018)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Das Problem bei der leidigen Diskussion ist m. E. immer, dass es stets um "1" und "0" geht, also "behalten" oder "abschaffen".
> 
> Was aber wäre, wenn man den ÖRR einfach nur - was längst überfällig ist - dahingehend reformieren würde, dass tatsächlich eine Art "Grundversorgung" für einen Bruchteil der heutigen Kosten entstehen würde? Ein Kanal, der hauptsächlich nur Nachrichten, Dokus, Hintergrundinfos bereitstellt, dafür auch nur wenige Euro im Monat kostet. Ich bin mir sicher, ein Rundfunkbeitrag von, sagen wir einmal 5.-€/Monat, würde die wenigsten Leute verärgern.


Das sage ich auch schon seit Jahren.
Endlich diesen endlos aufgeblähten und verschwenderischen Apparat auf ein gesundes Maß stutzen und für 5€ pro Monat anständige Ergebnisse liefern.
Ich halte das für mach- und vertretbar.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (18. Juli 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> Was ich lieber hätte, wäre ein Mitbestimmungsrecht oder Votum, wo man (mit und nur mit) guter Begründung, auch gerne mit extra Bearbeitungsgebühr um die Nazis auszuschließen die wieder was von Staatsfunk faseln weil man Nachrichten bringt und nicht dem Islam für alles die Schuld gibt fern zu halten, sagen kann: Okay bringt mehr davon oder davon und so Müll wie Brisant schmeißt bitte raus, die Nazis auch aus den Talkshows fernhalten und wenn dann Themen die die Menschen auch wirklich brauchen


Dein Problem ist, du hast Demokratie nicht verstanden.
Genauso wenig hast du die (eigentlich) *neutrale und unabhängige Informationspflicht *eines öffentlich-/rechtlichen Senders verstanden.

Lies und lerne:
https://daserste.ndr.de/ard_check/fragen/Aufgabe-und-Funktion-des-oeffentlich-rechtlichen-Rundfunks-der-ARD,antworten104.html

Kleine Geschichtsnotiz aus 2015:


> Die „Tagesschau“ und die „Tagesthemen“ zeige nicht immer ein richtiges Bild der nach Deutschland drängenden Flüchtlingen. Das hat *„ARD aktuell"-Chefredakteur Kai Gniffke* jetzt eingeräumt.
> Vor Branchenexperten in Hamburg sagte Gniffke: „Wenn Kameraleute Flüchtlinge filmen, suchen sie sich Familien mit kleinen Kindern und großen Kulleraugen aus.“ Tatsache sei aber, dass „80 Prozent der Flüchtlinge junge, kräftig gebaute alleinstehende Männer sind“.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Juli 2018)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Das sehe ich ja genauso, nur möchte ich eben ungern Sachen wie "Rosamunde Pilcher", "Helene Fischer", "Das Traumschiff" und irgendwelche "lustigen" Samstagabend-Shows mitfinanzieren.


 und andere würden lieber genau DAS finanzieren wollen, aber keine Politmagazine, politische Talkshows und Berichterstattungen von großen Sportevents.  

Und zB bei kulturellen Dingens sind die Grenzen nun mal fließend - ich finde Schlager zum Kotzen, aber es IST nun mal ein wichtiger Bestandteil unserer aktuellen Kultur und gehört daher zum Aufgabenbereich der Sender. Bei den Fiction-Produktionen der ÖR sind auch viele dabei, mit denen die Sender am Ende noch Geld verdienen, das darf man auch nicht vergessen. Ebenso sollte man nicht vergessen, dass selbst banale TV-Produktionen mit dämlichen Liebesgeschichten auch wichtige Nebeneffekte haben, nämlich dass Künstler und Medienberufler auch etwas zu tun haben und lernen können. Je mehr Produktionen es gibt, desto vielfältiger wird die Medienlandschaft IMO langfristig, vor allem wenn viele auch mal NICHT unbedingt das machen müssen, was Quote Quote Quote bringt. In letzter Zeit hab ich oft die ZDF Mediathek genutzt, da sind echt einige gute Produktionen dabei, die ohne ÖR gar nicht machbar wären, weil keine Sau das bezahlen würde, wenn man damit möglichst hohen Gewinn machen MÜSSTE. 


Ich hoffe nur, dass das Märchen des "Staatsfernsehen" inzwischen mehr Leute verstanden haben. Jeder, der ab und an mal Nachrichten und Politsendungen auf den ÖR sieht, wird sehen, dass die alles andere machen als die an der Macht stehenden zu hofieren, sondern wirklich versuchen, alles aufzudecken und auch mit Kritik an Regierungspolitikern alles andere als zurückhaltend sind. Aber ich fürchte, dass die, die von "Lügenpresse" & CO reden ohnehin in ihren Filterblasen sind und nur DIE Fetzen aus den ÖR-Berichten sehen, die ihre Meinung dann unterstreichen, den ganzen Rest aber gar nicht mitbekommen.


----------



## Loosa (18. Juli 2018)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, das Urteil stand doch schon vor der Verhandlung fest. Oder hat jemand ernsthaft gelaubt, die Zwangs-Rundfunkgebühren würden mal eben abgeschafft?



Nachdem diese Frage nichtmal verhandelt wurde? Nein, hatte ich nicht geglaubt. 




JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Kleine Geschichtsnotiz aus 2015:



Yeah, es gibt ein Thema wo man mal wieder ein paar Flüchtlinge reinwerfen kann...


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (18. Juli 2018)

Loosa schrieb:


> Yeah, es gibt ein Thema wo man mal wieder ein paar Flüchtlinge reinwerfen kann...


Aber nur, weil ich in jedem Thread nur noch von 





Enisra schrieb:


> Nazis


 lese! Wääääh.


----------



## Loosa (18. Juli 2018)

Touché.


----------



## Spassbremse (18. Juli 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> und andere würden lieber genau DAS finanzieren wollen, aber keine Politmagazine, politische Talkshows und Berichterstattungen von großen Sportevents.



Na, das will ich ja auch nicht (gut, vlt. Politmagazine, aber da würde ich ja dann gerne extra zahlen), Talkshows und Sport brauche und will ich nicht. Ich meine wirklich nur einen reinen Infokanal mit Nachrichten und ein paar aktuellen Reportagen. Keine Unterhaltung, kein Gedöns. 



> Und zB bei kulturellen Dingens sind die Grenzen nun mal fließend - ich finde Schlager zum Kotzen, aber es IST nun mal ein wichtiger Bestandteil unserer aktuellen Kultur [...]



Das ist keine Kultur, sondern eine Unkultur und sollte nicht noch extra gefördert werden. Für Proleten, die sowas gut finden, gibt's doch mit RTL & Co. schon genügend Alternativen. Über eine solidarische Finanzierung von Hochkultur, damit auch Benachteiligte davon profitieren können - kein Thema, sehr gerne. 

Aber dümmliche Proll-Bespaßung muss nun wirklich nicht sein, da ist jeder Cent zu schade für.  Frau Fischer und Herr Silbereisen hätten sicherlich keine Probleme, auch ausreichend Publikum hinter einer Bezahlschranke zu finden. Darum geht's. 

Grundversorgung, nur Infos/Nachrichten. Alles andere: kostenpflichtiges Abo.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Juli 2018)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Na, das will ich ja auch nicht (gut, vlt. Politmagazine, aber da würde ich ja dann gerne extra zahlen), Talkshows und Sport brauche und will ich nicht. Ich meine wirklich nur einen reinen Infokanal mit Nachrichten und ein paar aktuellen Reportagen. Keine Unterhaltung, kein Gedöns.


 Das finde ich zu wenig, da man ansonsten rund um Unterhaltung, Kultur, Dingen von öffentlichem Interesse usw. ausschließlich auf reine Quoten/Kommerz-Angebote bei anderen Sendern angewiesen wäre.

Als Radfahrer fordert man ja auch nicht, dass künftig keine Straßen und Schienen mehr gebaut werden sollen, sondern nur noch Radwege  




> Das ist keine Kultur, sondern eine Unkultur und sollte nicht noch extra gefördert werden.


 Kultur ist nicht nur das, was "Intellektuelle" als "Kultur" bezeichnen und erstmal völlig neutral zu sehen. Oktoberfest ist zB ja auch Kultur - und zu großen Teilen ein aggressives Besäufnis. Kultur ist das, was Teile eines Volkes oder bestimmte Dinge einer Region ausmacht. In Köln ist zB Karneval, Kölsch und Fußball "Kultur", oder auch das inzwischen weltbekannte Bootshaus (Technoclub) - nicht nur Philharmonie und Museen oder Lesungen zum Thema "die Figur Maria Magdalena im Angesicht des Wandels der Religiosität" sind Kultur.




> Für Proleten, die sowas gut finden, gibt's doch mit RTL & Co. schon genügend Alternativen. …
> 
> Aber dümmliche Proll-Bespaßung muss nun wirklich nicht sein, da ist jeder Cent zu schade für.  Frau Fischer und Herr Silbereisen hätten sicherlich keine Probleme, auch ausreichend Publikum hinter einer Bezahlschranke zu finden. Darum geht's.


 Das ist jetzt halt ein Extremfall, aber wo willst du dann Grenzen ziehen? Wer hat zu bestimmen, ob jetzt alles, was "popkultureller" als zB ein Mozartkonzert nicht mehr okay wäre? Und was, wenn Schlager - was nun mal in D auch zur Kultur gehört, egal wie gut oder schlecht das ist - kommerziell nicht mehr erfolgreich genug wäre, damit RTL&co es senden? 

Und das mit den Proleten ist jetzt echt eine verdammt dämliche Aussage von Dir. Ich bin sicher, dass auch du viele kluge und zivilisierte Leute kennst, die diese Musik schön finden und die alles andere als Proleten sind. Ich jedenfalls kenne da einige, die alles andere als Proleten sind (alkoholabstinenter Theologieprofessor zB )  und kann es zwar nicht verstehen, warum die das mögen, aber es ist nun mal so. Es gibt ja auch Gourmets, die auch mal ne Currywurst mit ner Sauce auf billigem Imbissbudenketchup und dazu ne Portion vor Fett triefenden Pommes lieben.  




> Grundversorgung, nur Infos/Nachrichten. Alles andere: kostenpflichtiges Abo.


 Nö.   vor allem ist das für etliche nicht besonders wohlhabende Leute ein Tritt in die Eier, und das von jemandem, der gut verdient und für den es ein leichtes ist zu sagen "dann zahlt halt für die Bundesliga" usw.


----------



## SGDrDeath (18. Juli 2018)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> auch ausreichend Publikum hinter einer Bezahlschranke zu finden.


Warum sind die dann bei den ÖR statt im Privatfernsehen oder beim Bezahlfernsehen wo man doch so viel mehr verdient?

Weil sich eben damit kein Publikum finden lässt mit genügend Geld. Sieh dir mal die detaillierten Quoten an, das schauen sich Leute 50+ an und das sind nicht die, die sich Bezahlfernsehen leisten und für die Werbetreibenden beim Privatfernsehen wichtig sind.


----------



## Spassbremse (18. Juli 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Nö.   vor allem ist das für etliche nicht besonders wohlhabende Leute ein Tritt in die Eier, und das von jemandem, der gut verdient und für den es ein leichtes ist zu sagen "dann zahlt halt für die Bundesliga" usw.



Naja, *so* gut jetzt auch nicht. Und "wohlhabend" wird man bekanntlich nicht deshalb, weil man so übermäßig freigebig wäre...

Aber es stimmt schon, die aktuell 17 € irgendwas im Monat kratzen mich jetzt überhaupt nicht. Der springende Punkt ist aber, dass es viele Leute gibt, denen dieser Betrag trotzdem weh tut. Und aus der Perspektive ist ein völlig überladener ÖRR, wie bei uns, m. E. weder vermittel-, noch nachvollziehbar. 

Zumal ein Großteil der Gelder bekanntermaßen eh nicht ins Programm, sondern vielmehr in die Pensionskassen der ÖRR-Mitarbeiter fließt. 

Wie gesagt, ich bin ja gar nicht gegen eine komplette Abschaffung, aber für eine dringend nötige Reform und "Verschlankung" des Angebots. Das jetzige Ungetüm ist weder sinnvoll, noch zeitgemäß. 

EDIT: @SGDrDeath:

Ich bin zwar kein Anhänger neoliberaler Thesen eines komplett unregulierten Marktes, aber gerade im Bereich Unterhaltung vertrete ich schon die Position, dass nur das erhaltenswert ist, was sich selbst trägt. Wenn's keine Sau interessiert, sprich, niemand dafür zahlen möchte, kann's weg.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Juli 2018)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Naja, *so* gut jetzt auch nicht. Und "wohlhabend" wird man bekanntlich nicht deshalb, weil man so übermäßig freigebig wäre...
> 
> Aber es stimmt schon, die aktuell 17 € irgendwas im Monat kratzen mich jetzt überhaupt nicht. Der springende Punkt ist aber, dass es viele Leute gibt, denen dieser Betrag trotzdem weh tut. Und aus der Perspektive ist ein völlig überladener ÖRR, wie bei uns, m. E. weder vermittel-, noch nachvollziehbar.


 das ist ja ein ganz anderer Punkt. Da wäre ne Art Steuer an sich besser - das aber wäre dann wiederum zu staatsnah...  dass man schauen muss, wo man einsparen kann, ist ja auch völlig ok. Und ob 17€ einem, der genug verdient um nicht vom Beitrag befreit zu werden wirklich so viel ist...? Hmm…  wenn du aber den Beitrag stark kürzt, dann müssen viele Leute für einzelne Dinge, die bisher kostenfrei waren, jeweils viel mehr zahlen. Es ist ja eben NICHT so, dass jemand zB bei einem Beitrag von nur 7€ danach für nur 10€ pro Monat Bundesliga, Tatort und Lilanase Filcher & Inspector Barneygumble sehen kann, sondern derjenige muss dann viel mehr als 10€ bezahlen - und das ist dann gerade für Leute ohne gute Einkommen unschön.




> Zumal ein Großteil der Gelder bekanntermaßen eh nicht ins Programm, sondern vielmehr in die Pensionskassen der ÖRR-Mitarbeiter fließt.


 Du weißt doch genau, dass Personalkosten auch ohne Pensionen bei so was wie Medien idR der größte Posten ist. Das gehört nun mal zum Gehaltspaket bei einigen Leuten dazu. Die Pensionssache wird in Zukunft aber stark zurückgehen, da immer weniger Leute so eingestellt werden, dass sie für eine Pension berechtigt sind. Und so oder so ist es halt ähnlich wie bei Beamten: idR verdienen die Leute dann weniger als auf dem freien Markt und müssen besonders "loyal" sein, dafür bekommen sie aber halt die gute Pension. 

Gerade bei Journalismus finde ich es wichtig, dass sie nicht zu wenig bekommen und auch möglichst wenig Anreize haben, käuflich zu sein. Riskiert man eine Pension, überlegt man es sich sicher viel intensiver, ob man sich ggf. beeinflussen lässt oder zB Dinge erfindet, nur damit man ein tolles Thema hat, wie es zB bei Stern TV schon mal vorkam => "Die größte Krise seiner Glaubwürdigkeit erlebte Günther Jauch 1996, als bekannte wurde, dass „Stern TV“ gefälschte Beiträge des freien Journalisten Michael Born ausgestrahlt hatte. Die Filme, in denen es um indische Kindersklaven und den Ku-Klux-Klan in der Eifel ging, waren erfunden und mit Laiendarstellern gedreht. " 

Ich finde es daher sogar ein zweischneidiges Schwert, dass die ÖR immer mehr auf freie Mitarbeiter und zugekaufte bzw. "outgesourcte" Produktionen setzen, wie es ja schon seit einigen Jahren gemacht wird... zB bei Polittalkshows wie Anne Will sind die "Hosts" und ihre Redakteure sind ja idR keine ÖR-Mitarbeiter, sondern dahinter steht eine Firma mit Angestellten, die die Talkshow dann rein formal gesehen an die ARD verkauft.



> Wie gesagt, ich bin ja gar nicht gegen eine komplette Abschaffung, aber für eine dringend nötige Reform und "Verschlankung" des Angebots. Das jetzige Ungetüm ist weder sinnvoll, noch zeitgemäß.


 Dank digitalen Kanälen kann man allerdings auch viel mehr zeigen. Was meinst du, wie viele Sachen einfach nur "anfallen", die man früher nicht senden konnte, weil es nur ARD und die Dritten gab? Heute scheint es viel mehr zu sein, obwohl es vlt in Wahrheit weniger Personal ist - aber viele können sich da auch, um zu lernen, ein wenig austoben. Oder man kann eine Co-Produktion mit der BBC auf ARD One oder ZDF Neo ausstrahlen, die früher nach 1x senden in Versenkung verschwunden wäre usw. - viele beschweren sich über mangelnde deutsche Produktionen mit internationaler Klasse und Flair - mit den ÖR gibt es auch für den Nachwuchs viel mehr Möglichkeiten, etwas außerhalb von Dingen zu machen, die "planbar" kommerziellen Erfolg haben.




> Wenn's keine Sau interessiert, sprich, niemand dafür zahlen möchte, kann's weg.


 Das ist eine echt saudämliche Sichtweise. Was meinst du, wie viel Musik es zB gibt, die unglaublich gut ist und die nur mangels großem Werbeetat nicht so bekannt wird oder einfach nur nicht bekannt genug, damit sie auf einem der Top10-Sender kommt? Es ist dann ja nicht so, dass niemand etwas dafür bezahlen will, sondern nur, dass niemand GENUG dafür zahlen will, damit es aus einer Genreecke herauskommt. Und erst dann, wenn viele es auch mitbekommen, wird vieles ja auch erfolgreich - wie soll das aber gehen, wenn es nirgends zu sehen ist?  Oder auch viele Filme, kulturelle Ereignisse usw. - die interessieren manchmal nur RELATIV wenige, sind aber enorm wichtig. Auch wenn nur wenige Leute das mitbekommen, können sie davon etwas mitnehmen. Daher ist es IMHO echt dämlich es gut zu finden, wenn nur das zu sehen ist,  was auch kommerziell sehr gut ankommt. Nachher gibt es dann NUR noch News über Melanias neue Gucchi-Kappe, nicht aber über Trumps Atombombenangriff auf Shanghai... 

Damit beziehe ich mich jetzt nur auf Deine generell Aussage. Denn ich finde, dass auf den ÖR immer noch viel zu wenig Dinge kommen, die (bisher) eine eher kleine Gruppe von Leuten anspricht und würde mir das genaue Gegenteil von Deiner Aussage wünschen, gerade WEIL man ja nun dank vieler Kanäle auch ohne nennenswerte Zusatzkosten viel mehr zeigen könnte.


----------



## Orzhov (18. Juli 2018)

Geht der Dreck also in die nächste Runde.


----------



## Sanador (18. Juli 2018)

Dank der schnelleren und besseren Kommunikation (fast flächendeckendes Internet)  und der allgemein besseren Erfassung von Personen und deren Informationen, wäre ein Abonnement-Prinzip wie bei *Netflix* und co gar nicht so schwer zu realisieren.
Wird aber nicht gemacht, da unsere staatlichen Medien wissen, dass sie viele Zwangs-Kunden dadurch verlieren würden.


----------



## Worrel (18. Juli 2018)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Dein Problem ist, du hast Demokratie nicht verstanden.
> Genauso wenig hast du die (eigentlich) *neutrale und unabhängige Informationspflicht *eines öffentlich-/rechtlichen Senders verstanden.


Wieso eigentlich "neutral"? Wieso nicht einfach Die Linke-Werbung am Mittwoch, CSU Strammtisch am Donnerstag, Hanfparade am Montag, konservative Waffennarren am Dienstag .... also quasi *allen *dort eine Plattform bieten (solange die nicht in Volksverhetzung etc ausarten), ohne irgendeine "von oben" "vorgegebene" Marschrichtung?


----------



## OldMCJimBob (18. Juli 2018)

Sanador schrieb:


> Dank der schnelleren und besseren Kommunikation (fast flächendeckendes Internet)  und der allgemein besseren Erfassung von Personen und deren Informationen, wäre ein Abonnement-Prinzip wie bei *Netflix* und co gar nicht so schwer zu realisieren.
> Wird aber nicht gemacht, da unsere staatlichen Medien wissen, dass sie viele Zwangs-Kunden dadurch verlieren würden.



Ein Abo-Konzept würde die öffentlich-rechtlichen eben Marktprinzipien unterwerfen; es müsste etwas "verkauft" werden. Medien dieser Art gibt es zur Genüge. Um eine Informationsvielfalt zu ermöglichen braucht es nicht noch mehr des Selben, sondern einen Gegenpol. So die Argumentation des Gerichtes. Insofern ist die von Dir vorgeschlagene Lösung eben gar nicht gewollt, weil sie dem eigentlichen Sinn zuwider geht.


----------



## Enisra (18. Juli 2018)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Aber nur, weil ich in jedem Thread nur noch von  lese! Wääääh.



es ist nicht meine Schuld das Nazis immer versuchen mit Lächerlichkeiten von Staatsfunk und Lügenpresse ohne Gegenargumente oder beweiße stimmung zu machen
aber so mit Leseverständniss haben wir es ja nicht so, oder?

Abgesehen davon, warum soll man jemand der Adolfs Thesen vertritt und propagiert und wie Göbbels klingt was anderes nennen als das was er ist?


----------



## Orzhov (18. Juli 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> es ist nicht meine Schuld das Nazis immer versuchen mit Lächerlichkeiten von Staatsfunk und Lügenpresse ohne Gegenargumente oder beweiße stimmung zu machen
> aber so mit Leseverständniss haben wir es ja nicht so, oder?
> 
> Abgesehen davon, warum soll man jemand der Adolfs Thesen vertritt und propagiert und wie Göbbels klingt was anderes nennen als das was er ist?



Dein Problem ist das alles was nicht in dein dogmatisches Weltbild passt automatisch als "Nazi" kategorisiert wird. Dein Problem bist also du.


----------



## Spassbremse (18. Juli 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das ist eine echt saudämliche Sichtweise. Was meinst du, wie viel Musik es zB gibt, die unglaublich gut ist und die nur mangels großem Werbeetat nicht so bekannt wird oder einfach nur nicht bekannt genug, damit sie auf einem der Top10-Sender kommt? Es ist dann ja nicht so, dass niemand etwas dafür bezahlen will, sondern nur, dass niemand GENUG dafür zahlen will, damit es aus einer Genreecke herauskommt. Und erst dann, wenn viele es auch mitbekommen, wird vieles ja auch erfolgreich - wie soll das aber gehen, wenn es nirgends zu sehen ist?  Oder auch viele Filme, kulturelle Ereignisse usw. - die interessieren manchmal nur RELATIV wenige, sind aber enorm wichtig. Auch wenn nur wenige Leute das mitbekommen, können sie davon etwas mitnehmen. Daher ist es IMHO echt dämlich es gut zu finden, wenn nur das zu sehen ist,  was auch kommerziell sehr gut ankommt. Nachher gibt es dann NUR noch News über Melanias neue Gucchi-Kappe, nicht aber über Trumps Atombombenangriff auf Shanghai...



Hm, Du hast Dich von einem Satz triggern lassen, aber ignorierst geflissentlich den Rest meiner Aussagen. 

Ich spreche mich doch durchaus für eine Förderung von "Nischen"-Kultur aus. Theater, klassische Musik, etc., das muss natürlich gefördert werden, weil kulturell bedeutend. 
Schlager und Sendungen wie bspw. "Das Traumschiff" sind aber meiner Ansicht nach weder "Nische", noch sowas wie förderungswürdige "Kultur"; ebenso Unterhaltungsshows und der ganze restliche Halbdementen-Bespaßungsquatsch, sondern rein kommerzielle Unterhaltungsprodukte, die sich ruhig dem Wettbewerb stellen sollen. Und wenn sie eben dann qualitativ nicht gegen die durchschnittliche Netflix & Co. Ware anstinken können, dann sollen sie eben vom Markt verschwinden, weil wertlos.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Juli 2018)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Hm, Du hast Dich von einem Satz triggern lassen, aber ignorierst geflissentlich den Rest meiner Aussagen.
> 
> Ich spreche mich doch durchaus für eine Förderung von "Nischen"-Kultur aus. Theater, klassische Musik, etc., das muss natürlich gefördert werden, weil kulturell bedeutend.
> Schlager und Sendungen wie bspw. "Das Traumschiff" sind aber meiner Ansicht nach weder "Nische", noch sowas wie förderungswürdige "Kultur"; ebenso Unterhaltungsshows und der ganze restliche Halbdementen-Bespaßungsquatsch, sondern rein kommerzielle Unterhaltungsprodukte, die sich ruhig dem Wettbewerb stellen sollen. Und wenn sie eben dann qualitativ nicht gegen die durchschnittliche Netflix & Co. Ware anstinken können, dann sollen sie eben vom Markt verschwinden, weil wertlos.


 Dabei vergisst du einen wichtigen Punkt, der oben schon von jemand anderem angedeutet wurde: TV richtet sich an alle Altersklassen, gerade das ÖR. Da sind 2-3 Generationen, die mit Netflix nichts anfangen können und die wiederum für die privaten Sender vermeintlich nicht ausreichend werberelevant sind. Soll heißen: du kannst unmöglich anhand kommerzieller Kriterien bestimmen, ob etwas "wertlos" oder "wertvoll" ist. Das geht nicht, das wäre ja eben gerade das Horrorszenario wie in den USA, wo es nur noch um Quote geht und man sieht, was dabei rumkommt. 

Außerdem könntest mit Deinem Gedankengang dann konsequenterweise zB auch gleich alle Straßen mautpflichtig machen, und wo zu wenig Geld zusammenkommt, wird halt nicht mehr ausgebessert.   oder Krankenhäuser in der Provinz, die nicht rentabel sind, müssten geschlossen werden. oder in öffentlichen Büchereien hätten nur noch Werke ein Daseinsrecht, die populär gut ankommen.

Nein, die ÖR müssen IMHO eine Bandbreite bieten, auch mit Dingen, die vielen Leuten nicht passen und die sie selber richtig scheiße finden, weil das eben trotzdem zu unserer Kultur dazugehört. Denn überleg auch mal umgekehrt: würde da kommen, was DU gerne hättest, würden das auch ne Menge Leute unter aller Kanone finden   Du kannst auch nicht bestimmen, was nun kulturell bedeutend genug ist und was nicht. Etliche zB Opern, die heute als Hochkultur gelten, waren damals auch nichts anderes als das, was heute zB Popmusik oder gar Schlager ist.


----------



## Malifurion (18. Juli 2018)

Größte Mafia in diesem Land.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (18. Juli 2018)

Den unabhängigen Informationsauftrag von Staats wegen kann ich zumindest noch nachvollziehen. Kritisch sehe ich aber dabei die üppigen "Selbstbedienungsgehälter", ganz ähnlich den Politikerdiäten. Zwar gibt es dann immer den Vergleich, wenn man etwa nach USA schielt und sich für bescheiden hält; aber nicht umsonst drohen den ÖR zukünftig ein riesiges Pensionszahlungsproblem, das man sicher mit Gebührenerhöhungen gelassen ausgleicht.


----------



## Schalkmund (18. Juli 2018)

Loosa schrieb:


> Nachdem diese Frage nichtmal verhandelt wurde? Nein, hatte ich nicht geglaubt.


Natürlich wurde die Frage der Abschaffung nicht verhandelt, aber wenn Gericht entschieden hätte das die Rundfunkbeiträge in der jetzigen Form verfassungswidrig sind, dann wären weitere Klagen die zur Abschaffung führen die logische Folge gewesen. Von daher war von vorn herein klar, dass das Urteil bestätigen wird, dass die Beiträge verfassungsgemäß sind.


----------



## Batze (18. Juli 2018)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Die völlige Unabängigkeit des Gerichtes in dieser Angelegenheit darf bezweifelt werden.



Nicht die Gerichte, sondern der Gesetzgeber ist dafür verantwortlich. Wenn es so im Gesetz steht können Gerichte nicht einfach richten wie sie wollen.


----------



## Hasamoto (18. Juli 2018)

Leute das verfassungs Gericht arbeitet für den Stat. Ist doch logisch das es Statliche Interessen schützt.
Die einzichste möglichkeit ist und war immer den Bundestag klarzumachen welche konziquenzen das hat gegen die bürger zu arbeiten und das heist Wählen gehen.

Erst wenn den di Wähler weglaufen kniecken die ein, das solltet ihr eigendlich alle wissen.

Und um es mal zu sagen

In Deutschland gibt es Dinstleistungen und Steuern.
Die rundfunkgebür wird als Dinstleistung deklariert laut Verfassungsgericht.
Aber Dinstleistungen kann man Kündigen und ich finde das Jeder Bürger dieses recht dazu hat.
Wenn man es nicht Kündigen kann ist es eine Steuer und diese Steuer ist nicht mit den Grundgesetz vereinbar.
Deswegen Winden die sich ja weil die sagen das es einen Statlichen vertrag gibt der diese gebühren legetiemiert.
ABER. 
Der Stat hat nicht das recht für seine Bürger verträge abzuschliesen da es gegen das Grundgesetzt zum schutz der selbstbestimmung verstöst.

Mich würde eure meinung interessieren.


----------



## SGDrDeath (19. Juli 2018)

Hasamoto schrieb:


> Leute das verfassungs Gericht arbeitet für den Stat. Ist doch logisch das es Statliche Interessen schützt.
> Die einzichste möglichkeit ist und war immer den Bundestag klarzumachen welche konziquenzen das hat gegen die bürger zu arbeiten und das heist Wählen gehen.
> 
> Erst wenn den di Wähler weglaufen kniecken die ein, das solltet ihr eigendlich alle wissen.
> ...


Bitte nicht besoffen posten, da kommt nur Unsinn raus wie dieser.


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Juli 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Dein Problem ist das alles was nicht in dein dogmatisches Weltbild passt automatisch als "Nazi" kategorisiert wird. Dein Problem bist also du.



Tja, das kennen wir ja schon.


----------



## Worrel (19. Juli 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Nicht die Gerichte, sondern der Gesetzgeber ist dafür verantwortlich. Wenn es so im Gesetz steht können Gerichte nicht einfach richten wie sie wollen.


Grundsätzlich stimmt das zwar, aber dennoch sind Gerichte nicht stumme Lakaien, die nach Gesetzestext funktionieren, sondern können gegen bestehendes Recht entscheiden wie zB hier bezüglich des Zweitwohnsitzes.


----------



## Tarnsocke (19. Juli 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Außerdem könntest mit Deinem Gedankengang dann konsequenterweise zB auch gleich alle Straßen mautpflichtig machen, und wo zu wenig Geld zusammenkommt, wird halt nicht mehr ausgebessert.   oder Krankenhäuser in der Provinz, die nicht rentabel sind, müssten geschlossen werden. oder in öffentlichen Büchereien hätten nur noch Werke ein Daseinsrecht, die populär gut ankommen.



Das ist aber zum Beispiel genau so ein Punkt den ich nie Verstanden habe. Bei den öffentlich rechtlichen wird darauf gepocht, dass es eine Zwangsabgabe gibt damit diese unabhängig agieren können (das mittlerweile trotzdem auch Werbung geschaltet wird irgnorieren wir mal). Warum haben die Menschen aber darauf ein erzwungenes Anrecht während grundlegende Dinge wie Verkehrsinfrastruktur, Krankenhäuser, oder oder oder privatisiert werden? 
Und das ganze ist zwar offiziell keine Steuer, da es jedoch erzwungen ist stelle ich mir durchaus die Frage ob die exorbitant hohen Gehälter der Intendanten wirklich so sein müssen...


----------



## Orzhov (19. Juli 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wieso eigentlich "neutral"? Wieso nicht einfach Die Linke-Werbung am Mittwoch, CSU Strammtisch am Donnerstag, Hanfparade am Montag, konservative Waffennarren am Dienstag .... also quasi *allen *dort eine Plattform bieten (solange die nicht in Volksverhetzung etc ausarten), ohne irgendeine "von oben" "vorgegebene" Marschrichtung?



Ich vermute die Akzeptanz in der Masse für diese Abgabe würde drastisch sinken, wenn alle Zahler für Formate zahlen die nicht in ihr Weltbild passen bzw. denen sie nicht zustimmen. Liefert man hingegen nur neutral präsentierte Fakten kann sich das jeder für sich einordnen.


----------



## Loosa (19. Juli 2018)

Tarnsocke schrieb:


> Und das ganze ist zwar offiziell keine Steuer, da es jedoch erzwungen ist stelle ich mir durchaus die Frage ob die exorbitant hohen Gehälter der Intendanten wirklich so sein müssen...



Inwiefern sind die denn exorbitant? Wie sehen die denn im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz aus? Bei Redakteuren sind das, glaub ich keine, immensen Unterschiede.
Welch unglaubliche Qualität unterfinanzierte Öffentliche erreichen können sieht man an USA. Was da über die Mattscheibe flimmert ist einfach nur gruselig unterirdisch. 


Bei den Öffentlichen nerven mich eigentlich nur die Unmengen verschiedenster Sender. Alle mit eigener Infrastruktur. Das halte ich für absolut übertrieben. Das und den Sport. 
Anstatt Gebühreneröhungen für immer mehr Firlefanz sollte man sich ein Beispiel an der Schweiz nehmen, die sparen und sich trotzdem mit den modernen Entwicklungen weiterentwickeln.




Schalkmund schrieb:


> Von daher war von vorn herein klar, dass das Urteil bestätigen wird, dass die Beiträge verfassungsgemäß sind.



Bisschen viel Verschwörung für meinen Geschmack. 

Privatfernsehen wurde nur erlaubt, solange die Finanzierung der Öffentlichen gesichert bleibt. Und dieser Grundgedanke wurde seit Jahrzehnten immer wieder bestätigt. _Wie_ die Finanzierung abläuft (und wie hoch sie ist), _das_ ist immer wieder der Streitpunkt.


----------



## Tarnsocke (19. Juli 2018)

Loosa schrieb:


> Inwiefern sind die denn exorbitant? Wie sehen die denn im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz aus? Bei Redakteuren sind das, glaub ich keine, immensen Unterschiede.
> Welch unglaubliche Qualität unterfinanzierte Öffentliche erreichen können sieht man an USA. Was da über die Mattscheibe flimmert ist einfach nur gruselig unterirdisch.
> 
> 
> ...



Hab nochmal nachgesehen, du hast recht. mit ~30000 Brutto / Monat kann man nicht von exorbitant hoch sprechen (i.v. zu Managergehältern z.B.).  Und den Redakteuren und Kammeraleuten usw. gönne ich die teilw. bis zu 9000 € Monatlich (für langgediente natürlich). 
Bei meinem anderen Punkt bleibe ich aber bei meiner Meinung


----------



## weenschen (19. Juli 2018)

Ich möchte gern alles lassen wie es ist. Die ÖR sind mir sehr wichtig. Meine Meinung dazu.


----------



## Kasper1510 (19. Juli 2018)

War nicht anders zu erwarten das Urteil.Leben allesamt gut auf Knochen des Volkes und irgendwie muss die Staatspropaganda ja auch finanziert werden,gell?

Eine Krähe hackt der anderen kein Auge aus.


----------



## Kasper1510 (19. Juli 2018)

weenschen schrieb:


> Ich möchte gern alles lassen wie es ist. Die ÖR sind mir sehr wichtig. Meine Meinung dazu.




Dein gutes Recht das so zu sehen.Dann aber bitte wie bei Sky und Konsorten.Wer dafür zahlen möchte,ich wills nicht!,soll es ruhig tun.

Hin und wieder haben die ÖR ja mal einen guten Spielfilm laufen ohne Werbeunterbrechung,das kann ich aber auf Netflix auch und das deutlich günstiger!

Die politischen Themen,deren Dauerhirnwäsche und Meinungsmache dagegen bin ich absolut nicht bereit mit zu finanzieren.Und Leute wie Lanz,Will und Gottschalk will und muss ich nicht haben.

Achso,und bevor ich das vergesse - Nein die WM juckt bzw juckte mich auch nicht die Bohne.


----------



## weenschen (19. Juli 2018)

Kasper1510 schrieb:


> Dein gutes Recht das so zu sehen.Dann aber bitte wie bei Sky und Konsorten.Wer dafür zahlen möchte,ich wills nicht!,soll es ruhig tun.
> 
> Hin und wieder haben die ÖR ja mal einen guten Spielfilm laufen ohne Werbeunterbrechung,das kann ich aber auf Netflix auch und das deutlich günstiger!
> 
> ...



Sky und Konsorten haben keine Radiosender. Kein guter Vergleich.


----------



## Cyberthom (19. Juli 2018)

Das  §Richter§ eines  "Bundesverfassungsgericht" so Urteilen war ja  absolut absehbar.. Das es sich aber um ein absolutes Fehlurteil handelt aber mindestens genauso!  Grund: Der erste Artikel des Grundgesetz wird Missachtet!   Es ist Würdelos  "freie" Menschen  eine Zwanghafte Dienstleistung aufs Auge zu drücken. Selbst wenn man diese Dienstleistung Persönlich gut findet. 
Aber was hat man von einem Verfassungsgericht auch anderes zu erwarten wenn man überhaupt keine Verfassung hat.. ( Wie diese im selbigen Grundgesetz übrigens gefordert wurde..)
Hoffe diese Politische Propaganda Institution wird vom Europäischen Gericht  gemaßregelt  und abgeschafft, sowie das Fehlurteil  wieder einkassiert.
Klar auch die Ruhigstellung der Mehrfach  Wohnungsbesitzer  diese können sich ja nur die armen Leisten...


----------



## LOX-TT (19. Juli 2018)

Cyberthom schrieb:


> Das  §Richter§ eines  "Bundesverfassungsgericht" so Urteilen war ja  absolut absehbar.. Das es sich aber um ein absolutes Fehlurteil handelt aber mindestens genauso!  Grund: Der erste Artikel des Grundgesetz wird Missachtet!   Es ist Würdelos  "freie" Menschen  eine Zwanghafte Dienstleistung aufs Auge zu drücken. Selbst wenn man diese Dienstleistung Persönlich gut findet.
> Aber was hat man von einem Verfassungsgericht auch anderes zu erwarten wenn man überhaupt keine Verfassung hat.. ( Wie diese im selbigen Grundgesetz übrigens gefordert wurde..)
> Hoffe diese Politische Propaganda Institution wird vom Europäischen Gericht  gemaßregelt  und abgeschafft, sowie das Fehlurteil  wieder einkassiert.
> Klar auch die Ruhigstellung der Mehrfach  Wohnungsbesitzer  diese können sich ja nur die armen Leisten...



Dein Beitrag, vor allem der rot markierte Teil, hört sich wie die Argumentation von so nem Reichsbürger an, nichts für ungut.



Kasper1510 schrieb:


> ... Staatspropaganda ...


Und das hier genauso ^^


----------



## SGDrDeath (19. Juli 2018)

Cyberthom schrieb:


> Das  §Richter§ eines  "Bundesverfassungsgericht" so Urteilen war ja  absolut absehbar.. Das es sich aber um ein absolutes Fehlurteil handelt aber mindestens genauso!  Grund: Der erste Artikel des Grundgesetz wird Missachtet!   Es ist Würdelos  "freie" Menschen  eine Zwanghafte Dienstleistung aufs Auge zu drücken. Selbst wenn man diese Dienstleistung Persönlich gut findet.
> Aber was hat man von einem Verfassungsgericht auch anderes zu erwarten wenn man überhaupt keine Verfassung hat.. ( Wie diese im selbigen Grundgesetz übrigens gefordert wurde..)
> Hoffe diese Politische Propaganda Institution wird vom Europäischen Gericht  gemaßregelt  und abgeschafft, sowie das Fehlurteil  wieder einkassiert.
> Klar auch die Ruhigstellung der Mehrfach  Wohnungsbesitzer  diese können sich ja nur die armen Leisten...


Ich hoffe dein Aluhut sitzt richtig, sonst besteht das Risiko von den gefährlichen Erdstrahlen geschädigt zu werden.


----------



## Cyberthom (19. Juli 2018)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Bitte nicht besoffen posten, da kommt nur Unsinn raus wie dieser.



Hi, finde deine Gedanken  über das Thema zutreffend.  Wenn ein Staat  sich das Recht des Rundfunk rausnimmt, dann hat er dies aus Steuermittel zu bezahlen. Im übrigen werden sehr oft diese Steuermittel für dinge ausgegeben die den Bürgern ein Dorn im Auge sind.
Aber  diese Zwangsabgabe verstößt gegen Menschenrechte, Wettbewerb und andere dinge gleichzeitig. Und das ist nicht in Ordnung.
Andere Wettbewerber müssen auch ihr Geld auf Ehrliche Weise Verdienen und nicht den Bürgern abpressen.

Auch die gefühlte 24 Stunden Berieselung  ist mehr al unangebracht Super Teure Sport Veranstaltung  ( Gehört nicht zur Bildung...)  Aber die mehrere Tausend Euro  Löhne die die Einsacken ist eine Frechheit gegenüber den Beitragszwangszahler die kaum noch neben der Mieterhöhung auch noch dies bezahlen sollen


----------



## Cyberthom (19. Juli 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Dein Beitrag, vor allem der rot markierte Teil, hört sich wie die Argumentation von so nem Reichsbürger an, nichts für ungut.
> 
> 
> Und das hier genauso ^^





Was hat das mit den "Reichsbürgern" zu tun?   ( nichts für ungut!) 

Haben die nicht einen Wortschatz und Bücher  verboten?  von den nachfahren jener werden auch wieder Wörter oder Sätze verboten? 
Nein  ich hasse jede Regierung auch die der Reichsbürger   glaube aber nicht das du das verstehen tust


Leider verstehen Menschen schon den ersten Artikel des Grundgesetzes nicht...   Das Wort Unantastbar zb...


----------



## Cyberthom (19. Juli 2018)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Ich hoffe dein Aluhut sitzt richtig, sonst besteht das Risiko von den gefährlichen Erdstrahlen geschädigt zu werden.



Besser der Aluhut   bei deinen Gedanken dazu


----------



## Cyberthom (19. Juli 2018)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Ich hoffe dein Aluhut sitzt richtig, sonst besteht das Risiko von den gefährlichen Erdstrahlen geschädigt zu werden.



Geschädigt wird man nur durch das "Programm" 

Verschwörungen ?  Menschen die glauben Verschwörungen gibst  nicht ... haben wirklich einen Aluhut auf , und gleichzeitig verschwören die sich mit  Fremden Menschen gegen ihre eigen Familie.  Ja glaube nur der Politik und du wirst verloren sein


----------



## Cyberthom (19. Juli 2018)

Schon Armseelisch was Menschen für eine Demokratie Verständnis haben wenn diese Demokratie und Zwang  ( bei solchen Rundfunkgebühren ) in Harmonie und Einklang bringen.
Eh Aufwachen.. Zwang  in solchen  Dingen  wird nur von Diktaturen angewendet!


----------



## Enisra (19. Juli 2018)

Cyberthom schrieb:


> Haben die nicht einen Wortschatz und Bücher  verboten?  von den nachfahren jener werden auch wieder Wörter oder Sätze verboten?
> Nein  ich hasse jede Regierung auch die der Reichsbürger   glaube aber nicht das du das verstehen tust



ja, aber dann sollte man nicht die Phrasen und Duktus dieser verwenden


----------



## Cyberthom (19. Juli 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja, aber dann sollte man nicht die Phrasen und Duktus dieser verwenden



Naja, was du als Phrasen sowie Duktus ansiehst, ist ja dein Recht, Aber  für mich ist es Grund sowie Menschenrecht. Und alles was dem  Feindlich gegenübersteht, kann nicht gut sein Und das hat nix mit Unterschiedlicher Meinungen zu tun ( die ja legitim sind)  sondern  mit Tatsachen und  Wahrheit.     Und auch die Auslegung von Wörtern..  (gerade bei Zwangsmaßnahmen)  die genau das aussagen was diese  eben aussagen, ist schon Teilweise echt einfach Absurd. Und das sollte in einer "Echten" Demokratie eben nicht vorkommen. 


PS: Das Grundgesetz wurde aus guten Grund so verfasst, wie es verfasst wurde. (  vielleicht  durch echter Reue )   Hätte heutige Politiker den ersten Artikel verfasst hätte würde er wahrscheinlich so heißen: Die Würde des Menschen ist nur unter ganz bestimmten Gründen "Antastbar"

Aber zum Glück lautet es anders   Leider  Missachten  die Politiker und Richter usw. eben genau das Grundgesetz, und das aus niederen Beweggründen!  Da ist Fakt.   Aber vielleicht ist ja Sprache nicht Sprache und Wort kein Wort und jeder hört und Liest was anderes 
Gruß


----------



## Lucatus (19. Juli 2018)

Cyberthom schrieb:


> Was hat das mit den "Reichsbürgern" zu tun?   ( nichts für ungut!)
> 
> Haben die nicht einen Wortschatz und Bücher  verboten?  von den nachfahren jener werden auch wieder Wörter oder Sätze verboten?
> Nein  ich hasse jede Regierung auch die der Reichsbürger   glaube aber nicht das du das verstehen tust
> ...



Systemkritiker = Reichsbürger oder Nazi muss man wissen


----------



## SGDrDeath (19. Juli 2018)

Cyberthom schrieb:


> Geschädigt wird man nur durch das "Programm"
> 
> Verschwörungen ?  Menschen die glauben Verschwörungen gibst  nicht ... haben wirklich einen Aluhut auf , und gleichzeitig verschwören die sich mit  Fremden Menschen gegen ihre eigen Familie.  Ja glaube nur der Politik und du wirst verloren sein


Bitte setz deinen Aluhut ab, wenn die Erdstrahlen dann wirken kommt vielleicht mal was sinnvolles bei dir raus und nicht Stuss wie immer.

Und damit ist die Fütterung beendet.


----------



## Enisra (19. Juli 2018)

Lucatus schrieb:


> Systemkritiker = Reichsbürger oder Nazi muss man wissen



nur weil man einen Haufen Scheiße mit goldener Farbe ansprüht oder es alternativ Schokoeis nennt, bleibt es immer noch ein Haufen Scheiße


----------



## Sanador (19. Juli 2018)

OldMCJimBob schrieb:


> Ein Abo-Konzept würde die öffentlich-rechtlichen eben Marktprinzipien unterwerfen; es müsste etwas "verkauft" werden. Medien dieser Art gibt es zur Genüge. Um eine Informationsvielfalt zu ermöglichen braucht es nicht noch mehr des Selben, sondern einen Gegenpol. So die Argumentation des Gerichtes. Insofern ist die von Dir vorgeschlagene Lösung eben gar nicht gewollt, weil sie dem eigentlichen Sinn zuwider geht.



Dann sollten sie nur von Werbeeinnahmen (wie CNN?) leben, aber nicht allen ihre "Informationsvielfalt" aufzwingen.


----------



## weenschen (19. Juli 2018)

Cyberthom schrieb:


> Schon Armseelisch was Menschen für eine Demokratie Verständnis haben wenn diese Demokratie und Zwang  ( bei solchen Rundfunkgebühren ) in Harmonie und Einklang bringen.
> Eh Aufwachen.. Zwang  in solchen  Dingen  wird nur von Diktaturen angewendet!



Du hast keine Ahnung, was in Diktaturen passiert. Da zahlst Du keine Rundfunkgebühren und hast auch kein privat- oder Bezahlfernsehen. Denk mal die Dinge zuende und beschäftige Dich mal mit Auftrag der ÖR. Sich damit beschäftigen bedeutet, wie schaut seine Geschichte aus und welchen Einfluss hat es bis heute auf unsere Gesellschaft in Fragen Kultur, Politik, Moral und Ethik. Es bedeutet nicht, es mit den Preisen des Seriensender Netflix zu vergleichen. Oder mit Gebühren von Sky. Oder den dumm  Bauer sucht Krombacher im Harz Sendern.

Demokratie ist nicht gleich Neoliberalismus.


----------



## nuuub (19. Juli 2018)

Tja, also heißt es weiter bezahlen.

Seit Februar 2001 gibt es bei mir keinen Fernsehempfang, keine Sat-schüssel oä. In Zukunft wird es auch keinen geben. Trotzdem muss ich bezahlen, für etwas dass ich gar nicht nutzen will. Es wird sich nichts ändern.


----------



## DerGepard (19. Juli 2018)

Eigentlich... wäre das ja mit den öffentlichen Sendern nicht so schlimm, nur dieser Beitrag, der ist Mies. Ich meine ein möglichst ungebundenes Programm ist zuweilen ganz gut. Gibt aber hier paar Probleme mit dem Beitrag.

Für mich sind die ~20€ schon ein Posten der mir weh tut, weil ich eben nciht viel Verdiene. Als Lehrling war es Mist weil so schon die Wohnung zu halten weh tat. Von ~500€ ist jetzt nciht so pralle und dann noch Rundfunkbeitrag... toll. Jetzt soll es bald noch Angehoben werden. Mit meinen geringen Netto ist es immernoch ein Posten den ich lieber vermeiden würde. Ich finde es nicht gerecht das es nach Haushalt geht oder sonstwie. Hab momentan nicht mal einen Fernseher.  Wunderbar. Würde sich der Beitrag in einen gewissen Rahmen am Einkommen orientieren, wäre das besser.

Der zweite Punkt der mir Sauer aufstößt, sit die allg. Geldverschwendung und auch die Art und Weise wie die Produktionen entstehen. Nach wie vor wird der Rundfunkbeitrag auch genutzt um übermäßige Gehälter und auch Pensionsansprüche zu bezahlen. Auch finde ich es nciht richtig wie die Produktionen finanziert werden. Die Produzenten müssen den Großteil des Kapitals stemmen um ein wenig vom ZDF und Co zu bekommen nur um dann sich es noch gefallen zu lassen das die Produktion zuweilen übermäßig lange im Internet kostenlos gestreamt wird. Diese Ausbeute Missfällt mir. Auch habe ich Zweifel ob wir tatsächlich so unmengen an öffentlichen Programmen in Radio/Fernsehen und Internet benötigen. Das kann man effektiver gestalten.

Es ist auch nicht in Ordnung das der Beitrag mit dieser enormen Aggressivität eingetrieben wird....


----------

